# My online application was removed.  Does it mean anything?



## big45-70 (2 Apr 2012)

I applied on-line last week and mailed in all my documents.  I tried logging in today to see if there was any updates and my online application has been removed.  Should I check up on this or is it normal?  I applied last year on-line as well.


----------



## Sub_Guy (3 Apr 2012)

You do know that when you apply online your browser history is sent in as well, right?   Perhaps some of those shady sites are the reason why they deleted your application.

In all seriousness though, come on man... Really?

Check up on it.  You don't need to come on here and ask what we think you should do.   Just do it, no one is going to yell at you, yet.


----------



## big45-70 (3 Apr 2012)

Just didn't want to bother the guys at the recruiting centre unless I had too.  I thought maybe after your application is processed its removed from the site.  I sent in an email!


----------



## SupersonicMax (3 Apr 2012)

You won't bother them. It's their job.


----------



## matthew1786 (3 Apr 2012)

If memory serves me right, I remember reading somewhere that the online application tracking only works the first time. After that you can't track your progress on the website any more.



			
				big45-70 said:
			
		

> I applied on-line last week and mailed in all my documents.  I tried logging in today to see if there was any updates and my online application has been removed.  Should I check up on this or is it normal?  I applied last year on-line as well.


.


----------



## roadrunner60 (3 Apr 2012)

Are you seriouse about your computer info being sent to them as well? if so my recruiter can access my bank acount...and some others. Seems a bit big brother to me


----------



## rdinsdal (3 Apr 2012)

:facepalm:


----------



## Cui (3 Apr 2012)

roadrunner60 said:
			
		

> Are you seriouse about your computer info being sent to them as well? if so my recruiter can access my bank acount...and some others. Seems a bit big brother to me



That was a joke


----------



## lethalLemon (3 Apr 2012)

roadrunner60 said:
			
		

> Are you seriouse about your computer info being sent to them as well? if so my recruiter can access my bank acount...and some others. Seems a bit big brother to me



You don't send anything like Social Security numbers, ID or banking info on the online application. The online application is only partial, it's missing several forms that you must get from the recruiters themselves. Also, you must provide copies of - ID, SIN Card, Birth Cert. to the CFRC/G in person. The only item they'll accept via post is Transcripts.

Don't be so paranoid. Beside, you give out more info using your credit card/debit card at 7-Eleven than you do with an online CF application.


----------



## roadrunner60 (3 Apr 2012)

Yeah i was just under the impression he meant by simply applying online your sending all your info thats all.
On a side note. My app is closed too its just because your process is in reviewal. Once its sent out to your local rc you should be able to access it.


----------



## MMSS (3 Apr 2012)

You're getting the "access has been disabled" message right? You remember when you filled out the application online, and read the part that said, if you have applied previously, you will not be able to track your status online? That's what it means.

Also the part that said after submitting the online application, make sure you mail in copies of birth certificate and academic transcipts - you do that too. Then the North Bay office will send you an email saying that they have received your application, and hopefully a few days/weeks later there will be another one saying that your application has been sent to your local CFRC for processing, and then hopefully they call you to schedule CFAT/medical/interview. 

So - make sure you have sent in everything you need, start looking for references if you haven't already, then go for a run and do some push ups.


----------



## matthew1786 (3 Apr 2012)

MMSS said:
			
		

> You're getting the "access has been disabled" message right? You remember when you filled out the application online, and read the part that said, if you have applied previously, you will not be able to track your status online? That's what it means.
> 
> Also the part that said after submitting the online application, make sure you mail in copies of birth certificate and academic transcipts - you do that too. Then the North Bay office will send you an email saying that they have received your application, and hopefully a few days/weeks later there will be another one saying that your application has been sent to your local CFRC for processing, and then hopefully they call you to schedule CFAT/medical/interview.
> 
> So - make sure you have sent in everything you need, start looking for references if you haven't already, then go for a run and do some push ups.



I think some CFRC prefer the old fashioned way. I went to my CFRC (in Montreal) to have a recruiter review all documents before I sent everything. What ended up happening was they opened my file right there and then, called North Bay and told them to send the filled up application file by itself, and they kept all my documents. I was contacted for the CFAT about 2-3 weeks after that.


----------



## ProtectAndServe (5 Apr 2012)

Same thing happened to me. My online app has been disbaled due to applying twice. I sent my documentation in, got the email saying "you recently submitted supporting documentation which has been received at the CF National Recruiting Contact Centre". Jan 12th I got this, but it's for infantry so I understand the wait. I expect atleast a month more of a wait since April just came and they're now looking into the infantry people. Yeah back on topic, I called in about me not being able to log in and the recruiter I had spoken to said it's because 2 apps, and it's no biggie my stuff is in just wait and you'll be fine.  - I am smiling ;D


----------



## travishv (8 May 2012)

If you are not getting the above error, and you mean that the list in the 'application status' section is now blank, then that likely means that they are getting ready to send your app to a local RC. Same thin happened to be just days before I got the email advising me that my application is being sent to Hamilton for them to complete the process. Prep your self as you will likely be getting a call from the RC shortly after the email I mentioned to schedule your testing dates. If you haven't already started, brush up on your math and problem solving.


----------

